# Not getting email notifications anymore



## dpm (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmm, I'm no longer getting email notifications of replies, pm's etc.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 25, 2006)

dpm said:


> Hmm, I'm no longer getting email notifications of replies, pm's etc.




Me neither!


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2006)

And neither am I.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 25, 2006)

+1


----------



## Scott (Aug 25, 2006)

Never had it enabled in the first place


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah me too.... I don't feel so all alone now. I have not received an email not. in about 2 weeks. I PM'd Steve on this one, and he is looking into.

~A


----------



## Drew (Aug 26, 2006)

It seems account activation e-mails aren't working, either. I've gotten a few PM's about it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm waiting for Chris to send me some Admin credentials, and I'll see if I can figure our what's going on... if he doesn't first.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2006)

Not really sure what's up with this right now, the mail daemon is running. No time to look at it either unfortunately.


----------



## angryman (Aug 26, 2006)

Add me to that list dude.


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2006)

I think he gets the point that it is everyone.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine works.



Just kidding....


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2006)

Guys, I'm in the middle of the desert for a month. I know it's not working. There's nothing I can really do about it from here.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> Guys, I'm in the middle of the desert for a month. I know it's not working. There's nothing I can really do about it from here.



Cool! Tell us about blowin' shit up!


----------



## Donnie (Aug 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> Guys, I'm in the middle of the desert for a month. I know it's not working. There's nothing I can really do about it from here.


Hey, Chris... I'm not getting them either. I didn't know for sure if you saw my other post in this thread.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2006)

I did a few things that should help. Let me know.

(I'd test it right now but I'm in a hurry)


----------



## Donnie (Sep 5, 2006)

Over the last couple of days, I've been getting a few notifications. Mostly in the mornings.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm going to assume it works since all of you motherfuckers who felt compelled to post about it can't confirm it either way.


----------



## dpm (Sep 8, 2006)

Ain't gettin nuthin here....


----------



## Donnie (Sep 10, 2006)

This morning I got about 100 old notifacations.  Nothing since, though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2006)

They're set to run once a day, at midnight. I just re-ran the task, let me know if you get any updates (assuming a sub'd thread has a reply)


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 10, 2006)

Nothing here for weeks.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 10, 2006)

Just got one from this thread and another.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2006)

I got a huge bunch of old emails, all at once. Since then some old ones are being recieved every few min it seems.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 10, 2006)

I just got a new one!


----------



## Donnie (Oct 3, 2006)

Guess what? 

I'm not getting them anymore!


----------

